# Very heavy feeling low down??



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi, thank you for taking your time to read and reply  

I have for the last week or two had a very heavy feeling low down   to the extent when I walk I feel I need to hold it (I'm sure I don't really need to) I also have the sudden urge to   Pee  

At my M'W appointment last week she did say the head was down - could this be why I am feeling heavy? if not should I be worried?

Many thanks again for reading, you do a FAB job for us FF girls  

Hayleigh
xxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

HI,

This is quite a common feeling, you don't want to do to big a stride when you walk as you think it will just fall out!  

When the midwife said the head was down, she probably will have meant that it was just in that position at that time, it won't be engaged just yet, and can move around quite a few times a day.

You don't need to be worried, your baby is just getting heavier and putting more pressure on your pelvic floor, giving you the heavy feeling, and pressing on your bladder, again giving you the urge to pee.  As the baby moves position, it may ease a little for a while for you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for that


----------

